# Thai Black Tarantula



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know much about this species?

My bf's uncle has just bought one along with a pair of Gaboon vipers :gasp:

I've read a little about them and the only description i can find on them is 



> "The Thailand Black Tarantula is a fast and very aggressive tarantula species. Thailand Black Tarantulas have been regarded to as "evil", "ferocious", and "wicked" by many experienced hobbyists"


Anyone on here keep this T?


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

i keep similar spicies, keep them in deep substrate ( dirt ) and you need to make a little hole so they can burrow easier


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I think there are the same genus as the cobalt blue Haplopelma lividum and the thailand black is_ Haplopelma minax_ .

Thailand Black Tarantula Care Sheet


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

voyagerxp said:


> I think there are the same genus as the cobalt blue Haplopelma lividum and the thailand black is_ Haplopelma minax_ .
> 
> Thailand Black Tarantula Care Sheet


That's the care sheet i was just looking at :lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I've kept a good few of these. I prefare them to the cobalt (same family). they are indeed a nasty T, and not for beginners. A slight disturbance and they will go in threat pose, and will strike if they feel even slightly threatened. They, IMO are worse than the cobalt when it comes to aggression (thats if the T you're talking about is the H. minax). They need at least 6 inch of substrate (I use coir mixed with perlite 75/25ish). The only problem is that like the other haplos, they will just be a pet hole, and you may not see it for months and months.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I used to have a mature male H minax. I kept him in a 30x30x45 tank with 12" of substrate which I kept moist and fairly warm. He constructed a lovely turreted burrow which he very rarely left.

These are really defensive and will bite if you corner them. Once he held a threat posture for over an hour until he eventually tipped onto his back. They are however one of the prettiest T's in the hobby but seem sadly overlooked with so many keepers more interested in H lividium.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I know he's not a beginner when it comes to T's. His last one was a cobalt blue, he was given the cobalt by someone who couldn't keep it anymore of it's agressive behaviour :gasp:

His wife isn't very happy with his new pet :lol2: But she's ok with the cobalt so i'm sure she'll warm to this one too.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

He's been bitten already :lol2:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

i am getting sick and tired of spiders being described as "evil" and "aggressive."
like any animal, they will defend themselves. they only threaten when scared and bite when cornered. it's bloody easy to avoid being bitten...you leave the poor creature alone as much as possible!
my minax spent all her time in her burrow, only time i saw any "temper" was when i had to dig her up to go out for a breeding project. and you know what? i'd respond the same way if someone destroyed my home and proceeded to scoop me out! 
they're docile as a calm G rosea if you just leave them be!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

corpselight said:


> i am getting sick and tired of spiders being described as "evil" and "aggressive."
> like any animal, they will defend themselves. they only threaten when scared and bite when cornered. it's bloody easy to avoid being bitten...you leave the poor creature alone as much as possible!
> my minax spent all her time in her burrow, only time i saw any "temper" was when i had to dig her up to go out for a breeding project. and you know what? i'd respond the same way if someone destroyed my home and proceeded to scoop me out!
> they're docile as a calm G rosea if you just leave them be!


Chill out! I only quoted what a care guide had said. I never labeled the H minax as "evil" or "aggressive".


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

that's what i was referring to...not you.
it's worth getting angry about, these animals are unfairly maligned...and hobbyists that use these sensationalist words don't help.
so it wasn't a "go" at you...it was a go at people that don't watch what they say and end up keeping myths alive about these "deadly," "evil," "demon-spawn" creatures...
sorry i didn't mean to make you think i meant you.

frustrating that's all you find online, minax are big, beautiful, hardy creatures...the only downside of owning one is you never see it!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

That's ok 

I don't think of T's as evil, i see chavs as evil but not T's :lol2:
These animals always bite for a reason, any potential owner should realise that you are dealing with a creature that may act defensively, that's normal to them.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah mate i couldn't agree more!
humans show yobbish, pointlessly nasty behaviour...animals always have a reason for striking, defense or food!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Id rather free-handle the Gaboons than those!
(yes,i know its defensive more than aggressive,but having unpacked them fresh off the plane in the past,im very wary of that species!)


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

corpselight said:


> yeah mate i couldn't agree more!
> humans show yobbish, pointlessly nasty behaviour...animals always have a reason for striking, defense or food!


I still wouldn't want to be on the recieving end though :lol2:
Although i'm more affraid of house spiders :blush:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

corpselight said:


> ...animals always have a reason for striking, defense or food!


Or fun . I've seen footage of tigers going on a spree and not eating most of their kills .


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Or fun . I've seen footage of tigers going on a spree and not eating most of their kills .


 
Normal sized feline do too, my cats always bring in mice and play with them. Correct if im wrong but dont anacondas too? I'm sure I seen that once on a documentry.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd be careful, there are reports of people buying "Thailand Blacks" that aren't _H.minax_, but in fact a _Selenocosmia sp. "Thailand" _(though thought to be the same as _Selenocosmia sp. "Vietnam"_). If you think the_ H.minax _are defensive, some _Selenocosmia_ are actively _aggressive_. They are the one genus with members that I am willing to term as '_aggressive_', as they are. These come *at* you, they're not standing their ground, they're getting you *out*.


_*Edit:*_ I'm trying to remember which forum it was I saw this on... Arachnoboards, I -_think_- whilst browsing the _Selenocosmia_ thread. In which case, it may just be the American Trade that's having the mixup. May I say _"Yet another reason to forget the existance of common names entirely!"_? You call it a cat first time, you call it a cat evermore. If we'd all been brought up reading books where "C" was for Cabbage and "F" was for _Felis catus_, then that's what we'd be calling them.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Or fun . I've seen footage of tigers going on a spree and not eating most of their kills .


well it's a mammal thing...cause we're SOOOO advanced compared to primitive inverts:whistling2:
:lol2:


----------

